# Havs in holiday pics!



## gypsymac4721

Post your pics here if your pup is in your holiday pics!

Here's Maestro in our 2013 holiday card. This actually isn't the pic we used for the card but it's a cute one of him!


----------



## Suzi

This is Maddie in her Christmas dress. It was her first Christmas.


----------



## misstray

Very cute!


----------



## jabojenny

Here's one from last year I'm not sure what I'll do this year. I don't think there will be as much cooperation :laugh:


----------



## Colbie

Here was an uncooperative and unhappy Colbie


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie and DH are both vehemently in agreement on this one area - Charlie does not wear clothes. So the best I may get is a picture under the christmas tree. But November is far too early for me so it will be much nearer to christmas before any tree appears


----------



## HavanaV

*Havana at Christmas*

See attached


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Havana gives the most cutest head tilt!


----------



## misstray

Brody's visit with Santa last year.


----------



## nlb

Here's ours....she was much better at posing this year!



HTML:


[IMG]http://http://s416.photobucket.com/user/elusivepics/media/1462824_10202647533847183_793315116_o_zpsd6da8168.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0[/IMG]

Help...your format has changed and I can't get attachments to load? You should at least be able to copy the link?


----------



## misstray

And this year's picture.


----------



## misstray

nlb said:


> Here's ours....she was much better at posing this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help...your format has changed and I can't get attachments to load? You should at least be able to copy the link?


It's very cute!

Copying and pasting the IMG link on the photobucket site seems to work.


----------



## nlb

Oh Thank you Tracy for putting up the picture for me!


----------



## lfung5

Wow, you guys take some great pictures!!!


----------



## krandall

Great photos!


----------



## MarinaGirl

Emmie visited Santa this past weekend - Happy Holidays! Jeanne


----------



## misstray

Awesome!!


----------



## sandypaws

Cute. Love her little antlers.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

All dogs are adorable but why do the Santa's look so bad?


----------



## MarinaGirl

The Santa holding Emmie was actually young and handsome; I wanted to sit on his lap myself.  The photo was taken at a trendy bar that was raising money for PAWS (http://www.paws.org).

Thanks for the nice words about Emmie's photo. The antlers not only looked cute but worked great as a headband to keep her hair out of her face so you could see her sweet eyes.


----------



## shimpli

Ache and Yunque


----------



## krandall

Love it!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl

Maestro - cute paws, great coloring, and looks good with stripes as his background!
Maddie - pretty princess who looks like she'd rather not be wearing a party dress!
Timmy - perfect head tilt, button nose, clear brown eyes, AND looks great in a Santa hat!
Colbie - precious furbaby who looks adorable in her little Santa hat!
Havana - very stylish in her Christmas bow and beautiful long locks, and who can resist that head tilt!
Brody - what a good sport with the Xmas pics - love love love his long ears and slightly perturbed face!
Cassie – she’s so cute in such a big hat, which looks like it could fit her whole body!
Ache and Yunque - Perfect posture, perfectly coiffed and perfectly adorable!


----------



## sandypaws

Ache and Yunque are adorable with the little fountains on top of their heads. They are nice looking Havs.


----------



## whimsy

what sweet babies!!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Gibbs is a fine looking young boy.


----------



## misstray

how sweet of Gibbs to give Santa a cuddle. What a thoughtful guy.


----------



## Pucks104

Beautiful holiday pictures everyone!


----------



## krandall

*Kodi Says Merry Christmas too!*

I finally got around to taking a Christmas picture of Kodi to add to the mix!


----------



## misstray

And he's smiling!!!


----------



## BEACHPLUM

My little Coco kept the elf on for a whole 2 mins. It was worth it! she is such a sweetie pie!


----------



## krandall

BEACHPLUM said:


> My little Coco kept the elf on for a whole 2 mins. It was worth it! she is such a sweetie pie!


She's adorable! What we put them through!


----------



## Clara

These pictures are great!


----------



## Lila

Those are all ADORABLE!!!
Ours was done with my husband and me in it too. I hope that's ok. You can all just focus in on Mikey  The only sad part is, the picture that turned out the best has my husband's hand over Mikey's Christmas tie. It was so cute and you can't even see it  Oh well, it still turned out nice. Especially because no one took the picture! I had it on a timer and had to tie up jingle bells by the camera with a fishing line and jingle them as the light started flashing so Mikey would look up at the camera. My hand that is kind of hidden is wiggling the jingle bells. The neighbor that was going to come over and take the picture was down on his back so we improvised


----------



## misstray

What a good looking bunch of doggies (and people) we have on here!!


----------



## krandall

I LOVE your family picture, Lila! What a creative way to get it done, too! I've often done timer photos, but never thought of juingle bells to get Kodi's attention. :thumb:


----------



## sandypaws

That's a great family photo and such a creative way to get it done.


----------



## Lila

Thanks you guys


----------



## nlb

All these pups look so sweet! I do have another pose. It finally got cold enough for her to wear her holiday sweater!
http://i416.photobucket.com/albums/pp247/elusivepics/093_zps288a243b.jpg


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Chester in front of the Christmas tree.


----------



## sandypaws

That's a beautiful picture of Chester posing in front of the tree.


----------



## chataboutthat




----------



## chataboutthat

she actually loves this dress. she prances!


----------



## MarinaGirl

Isn't Tippi an adorable Hav model in front of the poinsettia and in her Christmas dress!  -Jeanne-


----------



## BFrancs

Love how Chester and Tippi both look especially against the Red....they pop even more! they both look like it could be a christmas card... gorgeous!

obtw, love your photo albums!


----------



## sandypaws

Love the cute little Christmas dress. She looks so cute modeling it.


----------



## chataboutthat

thanks, y'all. you know, i have always had a dog. but i don't remember ever having one that i have so much FUN with. she's just a hoot!


----------



## chataboutthat

holy cow! i've finally had time to scroll through all of these photos and i have to say, we have some ADORABLE havs on this board!!


----------



## krandall

I LOVE Chester!!!

And Tippi is adorable in her little outfit!


----------



## Carli

No chance of getting it on his head haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruthiec

This is the only outfit that Charlie has - he's a real little gentleman  Shame the photographer isn't better!


----------



## chataboutthat

That outfit is adorable, Ruthie! Charlie looks so James Bond!


----------



## krandall

OMG!!! How cute is THAT!!!


----------



## Pucks104

Charlie, how dashing!


----------



## MarinaGirl

I think Maddie in her party dress (post #2) would make a perfect date for handsome Charlie! 

Merry Christmas,
Jeanne


----------



## sandypaws

Looks like he's going to a wedding. So dapper and handsome in his little tux.


----------



## Piper's Mom

Couldn't resist snapping some photos of Piper in front of the tree. Our good Canon as pretty much kicked the bucket so you'll have to bear with me and the not-so-great quality of these iPhone pics, but Piper's just too cute not to post. And sorry about the 3 different photos, couldn't decide which I liked best :redface: Merry Christmas, folks!


----------



## Targaryen

Dresden getting into the Christmas spirit


----------



## krandall

Dresden and Piper are adorable!!!


----------



## Ruthiec

Piper is so well behaved, I know Charlie would be facing the presents and I love the second pic of Dresden - happy Hav.


----------



## jabojenny

Happy Holiday and New Year to all our forum friends!!! Licks, Sniffs and Good Food wishes for all!
I tried, tried, tried to get my two together for a picture but it was IMPOSSIBLE!!!! :frusty:



On our way to Florida in a few hours. This will be Mae's first plane ride. I'll check in later and fill you in with the details, or try and get some pics when we're waiting for the plane. WISH ME LUCK!!!!


----------



## krandall

Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## Piper's Mom

Ruthiec said:


> Piper is so well behaved, I know Charlie would be facing the presents


Haha, thank you! But what you don't see are the 40 or so outtakes and the handful of treats to keep her attention :thumb:


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Tippi, Piper, Charlie, Dresden, Timmy, _and_ Mae, are all so dashing and adorable!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

Gibbs on Christmas Eve


----------



## Ruthiec

Beautiful pics. Gibbs is one happy, spoilt Hav - think someone is trying to make up for the other "toys" he lost recently


----------



## krandall

Ruthiec said:


> Beautiful pics. Gibbs is one happy, spoilt Hav - think someone is trying to make up for the other "toys" he lost recently


ound:


----------



## krandall

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night from Kodi and his family!


----------

